# Anyone Diving 12/31 and have Room???



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back in from the rigs couple hours ago, left wed night. Water looks great. 

Want to get out tomorrow and kills some fish, anybody going and got room? My 3 steel tanks are filled, 2 at 28% and one at 32%, so good for deep dives to 155', and my gear is already in the truck ready to go.

let me know!


----------

